# Need help guys venison snack stick



## bowhunter082512 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok so I got a master built propane smoker from bass pro   Was told propane would be easier being that I am new to it. Need to know the basics on smoking deer sticks I have my own grinder and everything going to be making a jalapeño and cheddar...  I need to know like fat ratio what I need to run the internal temperature up to and then stop at. I've looked around a little bit on the web I kind a have an idea on what to do but being that I have never done it before I'm not 100% ...  Any help would be greatly appreciated I made Brotz last year came out really good used the LEM seasoning packets was probably going to use the same thing for the snack sticks just needs more information on what to do please help me.....[ATTACHMENT=2488]image.jpeg (1,952k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 28, 2015)

Bearcarver's unstuffed beef stick recipe is hard to beat Great flavor and it can be cased though it's great as he does it. I've made 30 pounds this fall. It doesn't last long around here. I used the Bear loaf recipe for a bit more spice. I went 70/30 meat to beef fat. Works great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95395/unstuffed-smoked-beef-pepperoni-sticks-with-qview

The last 20lb batch













IMAG0708_zpsglmdb5rk.jpg



__ doubles shooter
__ Dec 28, 2015


















IMAG0709_zpsdwcfsfl9.jpg



__ doubles shooter
__ Dec 28, 2015


















IMAG0720_zpsydwuri15.jpg



__ doubles shooter
__ Dec 28, 2015


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 28, 2015)

First..  lets start with your smoker...  Does it have a needle valve for heat adjustment ? If not..  your going to have to mod it and put one on...  you have to get the smoker temp down to a steady 120` to start ...  I hear it's pretty hard to accomplish without the needle valve....  run at 120` for first hour (no smoke, to dry casings)  then start the smoke and bump smoker temps up by 10` every hour until you reach a temp of 170`...  run at that temp until you reach the IT (internal temp)of the meat at 153` or so... You will need an accurate thermometer for this process..  I suggest the Maverick ET732 or ET 733 digital them.... 

Second...  the ratio in which to mix the venison to pork (boston butt) is in the 70% venison to 30% pork range..  that will be something you need to play with to figure out how you like it best.... when I say Boston butt..  I mean a whole butt..  not one that has the fat trimmed off...  that's what you want is the fat ... I have seen some mix with 80/20 ground beef instead of pork...  myself I have not tried this ...  YET ... 

Third...  there will be cure involved with making these sticks..  PLEASE research and understand the use of cure...  for first timers I would suggest buying prepackaged seasoning that has cure in it already (there will be a separate little pack of cure in the seasoning pack)...  it will have the proper amount of cure for the amount of meat the package will do ...  you will need an accurate scale for this process ... one that will weigh in both OZ's and Grams ... 

BTW..  you'll find all this info and more with the handy dandy search feature at the top of each page...  it's a wonderful tool...  works really well ...


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 28, 2015)

Doubles Shooter said:


> Bearcarver's unstuffed beef stick recipe is hard to beat Great flavor and it can be cased though it's great as he does it. I've made 30 pounds this fall. It doesn't last long around here. I used the Bear loaf recipe for a bit more spice. I went 70/30 meat to beef fat. Works great.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95395/unstuffed-smoked-beef-pepperoni-sticks-with-qview
> 
> ...


Where did you find those mesh sheets???

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2015)

Some reading for you...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ast-iron-skillet-for-wood-chunks-door-gaskets

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136119/masterbuilt-xl-needle-valve

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128297/needle-valve-mod-using-bayou-classic-regulator

Lots more info... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=needle+valve+mod


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 28, 2015)

JJ,

Outstanding Information ! Thanks

Tom


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 29, 2015)

> Quote:





Oregon Smoker said:


> Where did you find those mesh sheets???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


I found them at Walmart. Washed and sprayed with cooking oil. No sticking.













IMAG0711_zpspqzqa4v2.jpg



__ doubles shooter
__ Dec 29, 2015


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you,

Have you tried reusing them?

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 30, 2015)

Tom, yes I do reuse them. With the no-stick spray and a soak in hot soapy water,they look like new.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2015)

Check Q-Matz from A-MAZE-N. You can cut to size of your racks and they machine wash like new. Have had mine a couple of years now...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Check Q-Matz from A-MAZE-N. You can cut to size of your racks and they machine wash like new. Have had mine a couple of years now...JJ



See Tom, I told ya so! 

I have to agree, I have them for every rack I own. They work great and clean up easily.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 31, 2015)

OK You Two Win!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I can tell a gang when i see one  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and i must admit i have been giving them a good hard look 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

my only thought was if i covered the grates completely (in the MES 40 possibly 6 racks not uncommon, and the 30 being 4) would change up (hinder) the smoke flow?

and I know all of todd's products i have are Great performers so why would these not be? but it was uniform flow that has stalled me on this type of product.

So I guess it is time to just pull the trigger and will get some ordered besides i need some more of Todd's Cob Pellets.

Tom


----------

